# Vape Fest



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

I have such a nic buzz right now... I even had to take the SVD out of it's box and add a Nautilus to it to cater for all the juices that arrived today!







So much Juice and so little time!




OK today is... 


SVD/Nautilus - VM Menthol Ice 12mg
SID/Nautilus - VM Legends Dean 9mg
MVP/Aerotank - VM 80% Litchi 20% Menthol Ice 12mg
eGo-C Twist/mPT2 - VM Orange 9mg
eGo-C Twist/mPT2 - VM Marshmallow 9mg


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Awesome, enjoy.


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Rob you won't take offence if you are referred to a *VAPIST* instead of a VAPER?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Rob you won't take offence if you are referred to a *VAPIST* instead of a VAPER?


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

enjoy the vape fest Rob!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/14)

Lol vapist I love that

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

